# GPL ( Autogas) garage near Marjal Costa Blanca



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As we flashed past last month I am sure that I saw GPL/ Autogas available at the Repsol Realengro service station between the northbound AP7 and the CV 904. This service station is only a very short distance from Camping Marjal Costa Blanca.

38.194313
-0.81184

It was too late to check by then so is there anyone out there who has used it and knows the facility is there ?

I've just checked it on the MyLPG website which has had reports that it exists but is also seeking confirmation.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/spain/...lengo-II-2537B769-37ED-E341-45E2-9DBDA901D2CF

Is that it?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/spain/station/Repsol-Cred-Realengo-II-2537B769-37ED-E341-45E2-9DBDA901D2CF
> 
> Is that it?


That's the one. I confirmed that I'd seen it there before putting up this post. If anyone else has used it please will they confirm too and it can then go on their database.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That one seems accessible going South only?

Here's another nearby with access from either direction it seems, also Repsol. N38.23277, W00.79187

If they are on Mylpg I always trust that, so far it hasn't been wrong, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> That one seems accessible going South only?
> 
> Here's another nearby with access from either direction it seems, also Repsol. N38.23277, W00.79187
> 
> If they are on Mylpg they have I always trust that, so far it hasn't been wrong, Alan.


The junctions round there are so complicated. There is quite a long service road off the northbound AP7 and the service road itself runs parallel to and between the CV904 and the AP7. It's definitely only useable from the northbound direction. We cycled from Marjal to the service station opposite, on the southward bound AP7, and they had no LPG.

When I looked on Mylpg they were only reporting that LPG was said to be available from this place. I ticked their box to say that I had seen it advertised there as well.

If anyone has actually *bought it from there please would they tick the box on MyLpg as well ?

G

Edit to add:

In mid- December Repsol held a conference at the technical institute at Vilanova i la Geltru to spread the word about LPG and encourage more use of it. It would be nice to think that one of the spin-offs was many more garage and service station outlets coming soon. in Spain. My Spanish is awful but I think this was one of their aims.*


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We filled up with LPG within a few minutes of Marjal at 38.233137/0.790324. Its just to the north of the A7 on the CV875. (that's a fraction north of the AP7).
There was good access from both directions, at least we approached from the south and then set off south again with no difficulties.
I've looked it up on Google maps street view which shows the service station, the gas filler is situated near the AD Blue box (I'm not sure what it is). It took us a moment to spot it as its away from the pumps. We were there in Mid-February.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

brynric said:


> We filled up with LPG within a few minutes of Marjal at 38.233137/0.790324. Its just to the north of the A7 on the CV875. (that's a fraction north of the AP7).
> There was good access from both directions, at least we approached from the south and then set off south again with no difficulties.
> I've looked it up on Google maps street view which shows the service station, the gas filler is situated near the AD Blue box (I'm not sure what it is). It took us a moment to spot it as its away from the pumps. We were there in Mid-February.


Thank you for confirmation, that's the one I posted above, except that you need to show that it's west by adding a minus. otherwise the co-ordinates won't work for people, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> It's definitely only useable from the northbound direction.


Sorry I am unclear as to whether you are saying it's useable when going north, or when going south (coming from the north), Alan.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks erneboy, unfortunately it's too late to edit now, other readers please take note.
The service station is set away from the motorway and is accessible from both directions.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> > It's definitely only useable from the northbound direction.
> 
> 
> Sorry I am unclear as to whether you are saying it's useable when going north, or when going south (coming from the north), Alan.


Alan...the clue is in the " bound" bit. Northbound= going towards the north.

These are two different places. Brynric's reference is not to the same place as mine.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you. Sorry to have bothered you.

The reason I asked is that there is a Repsol on each side of the motorway there and that the reference you gave is closer to the one on the southbound carriageway, though it is right at the access road to the one on the northbound side. 

As you will have noticed from one of my earlier posts I had originally thought you were referring to the one on the southbound side, understandably, I think, as that one is nearest to the co-ordinates you gave.

I wanted to be clear. It is now clear that you very accurately gave co-ordinates for the end of the slip road leading to the services.

Thank you and sorry to have bothered you.

I was aware that there are two different places. Earlier on I posted details of the other one which it is confirmed can be accessed from both sides, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Thank you. Sorry to have bothered you.
> 
> .


Alan, I've clearly given offence. I did not mean to at all and please accept my abject apologies if I have done so.

The road network round Marjal is complicated and, even after a week cycling, walking, driving and observing from high bridges, I don't think I have mastered it.

To confirm: the Repsol service station with LPG is the one on the right of the AP7 motorway, as you drive north. To reach it you leave the motorway by a service road, not very long after joining the motorway from Catral.

What is important for anyone wishing to use it while staying at Marjal, is that there is NO access to it from the CV 904. ( The AP7 is technically a toll road but there are no tolls payable on this stretch, at the moment. Presumably at some point there have been tolls or there will be tolls and the service area is set up so people can't sneak off on the CV 904 and avoid the tolls.)

Note also that the service station on the other side- the Marjal side- of the motorway is not manned during the afternoon and all payment etc must be by card in their machine. I don't know if the same applies to the one on the Catral/ Crevillent side.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> It's definitely only useable from the northbound direction.


Not offended G.

The above combined with the co-ordinates left me a little uncertain that's all. I wanted to be sure as we are LPG powered now. Thanks for clearing it up, Alan.


----------

